# Can I put a plow on an 1998 F150?



## ptbrady (Sep 13, 2004)

I have been searching around and have received conflicting reports if I can put a plow on my 1998 Ford F150 Reg Cab, Lariat, 4.6 V8 , Step Side. I contacted Ford and they say they do not recoment , however, it seems most manufactures claim to make one that will fit? I just want it to do my driveway and 3 others for my neightbors, nothing to strenuous. Any adive would be greatly appreaciated. Thanks in advance - Pat


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Consider - it's Ford Motor Company (or your dealer) you will have to deal with for any warranty work needed which can be attributed to the plow or plowing. If warranty work is not going to be an issue (as in it's out of warranty), you can put a plow on anything. If the dealer won't do it, buy the plow and put it on yourself or get someone else to do it for you.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you can put a 7.5 plow maybe if the wieght is concerned you put a pair of timberns on it maybe stay away from the fisher, meyers makes a special plow for f150s i think its on there website


----------



## ptbrady (Sep 13, 2004)

*It has 6000# GVWR Package*

thanks, just curious, why stay away form the fisher? It has optional 6000# GVWR Package not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its a heavier plow can be tougher then a full trip blade


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

Plowman, I run a 7'6" Fisher MM RD on my 02 150 Ext. cab and my truck handles it great even better than my 98 Z71 which also had a Fisher RD. My opinion if you can lift a blade (Meyers) with one to install the pins in the push frame it's nothing but a TOY


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

ptbrady said:


> I have been searching around and have received conflicting reports if I can put a plow on my 1998 Ford F150 Reg Cab, Lariat, 4.6 V8 , Step Side. I contacted Ford and they say they do not recoment , however, it seems most manufactures claim to make one that will fit? I just want it to do my driveway and 3 others for my neightbors, nothing to strenuous. Any adive would be greatly appreaciated. Thanks in advance - Pat


You absoultely can put a plow on it, fisher would be perfect and they would not give you any trouble with putting one on, especially if youre only doing 3 drives. My plow weighs 750 LBS no problems at all so yours can easily take a fisher.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

harley hauler said:


> Plowman, I run a 7'6" Fisher MM RD on my 02 150 Ext. cab and my truck handles it great even better than my 98 Z71 which also had a Fisher RD. My opinion if you can lift a blade (Meyers) with one to install the pins in the push frame it's nothing but a TOY


explain this answer a toy dont follow you


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> explain this answer a toy dont follow you


WHAT??????????


----------

